# Waltly Titanium, anyone own one?



## ac/bc

UPDATE (4-8-14) heard a clicking sound while riding last weekend. Stopped to inspect everything and found this. Put maybe 1000 miles on it before this happened. Crack in the seat tube.


----------



## DaveT

From their website, it appears that the minimum order is 5 pieces.


----------



## ac/bc

:mad2:


----------



## DrX

I've more or less decided to go the Chinese titanium route for my next bike, and have emailed XACD, Titan Products, and Waltly to compare prices, options, etc. Waltly will definitely do single bike orders. I just got a quote from them - same specs as Moots Vamoots for $600 plus $100 shipping, no upcharge for rack and fender mounts. 

That puts them about $200 - $300 lower than Titan and XACD. 

The only real difference I can see between Waltly and Moots is that Waltley would use straight tubes rather than butted, but at best butted ti tubes are going to result in a marginal weight saving, so not a big deal. Definitely not a > $1000 big deal. 

However, I'd really like to hear from someone who's bought from Waltly.


----------



## eflayer2

I am enjoying my XACD-made Carver road bike. Welds are competitive with the best I've seen on any bike. Carver was pretty damn reponsive providing customer services too. I thought about going direct as I even had a near perfect CAD drawing from a previous custom frame, but could not pull the trigger to go direct. If you want a blasted finish you get what comes from China. Anything more interesting is done here by Carver. Make sure you are clear in any case what anybody means by the term "brushed." My Carver got the Carver brushing which looks great, but I was expecting something slightly less prone to finger printing. I still love the look of Carver's brush finish and ...how XACD welded flat dropouts to chainstays is a work of art. Photos soon.

Only the downtube on my frame was butted. Davis said I might have saved another 200 grams by paying for butted seat and top tube. At that rate, butting costs about a $1 per gram. Maybe next time.


----------



## ac/bc

:mad2:


----------



## Peterjvh

ac/bc said:


> For you guys who ordered a Waltly, how long did it take to get your frame once you placed the order?


Just ordered from Waltly. 35 days is the delivery quote, but I'm ok with longer because wont be around to receive it in 35 anyway (taking a trip) . Dealing with Jenny there. Requires constant attention and reminder about details, but she's real easy to deal with.


----------



## DrX

Peterjvh said:


> Just ordered from Waltly. 35 days is the delivery quote, but I'm ok with longer because wont be around to receive it in 35 anyway (taking a trip) . Dealing with Jenny there. Requires constant attention and reminder about details, but she's real easy to deal with.


PLEASE update us when your frame comes in. Was it a custom road bike frame? How was the price compared to XACD or Titan Products? Good luck, and hope to hear positive news!


----------



## Peterjvh

DrX said:


> PLEASE update us when your frame comes in. Was it a custom road bike frame? How was the price compared to XACD or Titan Products? Good luck, and hope to hear positive news!


Will do. Expect that to be later in August,
It's a cyclocross mix. Slightly longer chainstays, rack/fender braze-ons and couple other goodies. 
I think it was cheaper than XACD but I never really got to the point of nailing down a price with XACD because they were way to aggressive and sales oriented (vs service) for me.
Waltly might be a bit more of a risk, in terms of quality (??) but it is one I was willing to take.


----------



## Burgunder

Did you receive the frame from Waltly? If so let us know the details.


----------



## Peterjvh

Was sent via EMS on Tuesday. EMS tracking has been updated since 09:14 on the 27th. Exercising my patience for the time being.


----------



## Burgunder

At least it's on the way to you. Hopefully it won't be to long now.


----------



## Monty Dog

I ordered a frame from Waltly back in July, received the photos last week and waiting to get final shipping confirmation - it's a 29er for 3" tyres with ISP. I've previously ordered a number of custom frames from XACD, but they keep racking up on the custom options to take a basic frame price from $600 to $1400 and no room for negotiation. Waltly offered to do the same for $800 including shipping and Paypal fee so was worth a punt. There's been one small glitch due to misreading of drawing - I picked up on the photos and they're rectifying for free. So far, pleased with the service, but proof will be when I get the frame.


----------



## Peterjvh

Hi All,
As promised here are some shots of the frame and fork as they arrived a couple days ago. I broke a toe so have been a little slow getting this out. 
Waltly delivered on time and on spec as promised and my initial observations are that the quality is good, if you don't look too close. As you can see from the pictures, some of the welds are very good, some a little shoddy. I'm not a bike builder (please don't tell me you can tell!) but know I'm going to have fun trying on this frame. I'm sure I can tell you more about any shortcomings as the build progresses.
Would love to hear your reactions.
Peter


----------



## kristiand

Peter - any news on if you like your Walty ride? Any concerns?
Thanks!


----------



## turbogrover

It looks like they do very nice work! Congrats, and good luck with your build!

That 29er frame also looks really nice!


----------



## andersfolke

Hi i have tow frames form Waltly. A road and a 29er. i have been riding the road bike for 8 months and i is grate. The 29er i only been riding two times so it is to early to say if it is good. The frames looks good and the welds looks fine and even. 

The service for Waltly has been good. There was a mistake in the drawings where they have put the bottle mount where the frontmek clamp shut bee. So i send it back and got it fixt. They payed for the shipping and i only took 4 days from they got the frame til i got i back. So no complains there.


----------



## pmf

andersfolke said:


> Hi i have tow frames form Waltly. A road and a 29er. i have been riding the road bike for 8 months and i is grate. The 29er i only been riding two times so it is to early to say if it is good. The frames looks good and the welds looks fine and even.
> 
> The service for Waltly has been good. There was a mistake in the drawings where they have put the bottle mount where the frontmek clamp shut bee. So i send it back and got it fixt. They payed for the shipping and i only took 4 days from they got the frame til i got i back. So no complains there.
> 
> View attachment 288355


I hope your Mandarin is better than your English.


----------



## andersfolke

pmf said:


> I hope your Mandarin is better than your English.


I am afraid it isn't. Mostly because i am Danish. And i hope that your behavior is better in the real world than on the net. And why do you think that your comment i relevant to the subject in the thread?


----------



## pmf

andersfolke said:


> I am afraid it isn't. Mostly because i am Danish. And i hope that your behavior is better in the real world than on the net. And why do you think that your comment i relevant to the subject in the thread?


Whenever someone chimes into a thread about how great their Chinese bike is, in broken English, I get a little suspicious. Especially on post #4. You sound like a shill. And that's relevent to this thread. As far as my "behavior", it is what it is. Sorry you don't like it.


----------



## andersfolke

pmf said:


> Whenever someone chimes into a thread about how great their Chinese bike is, in broken English, I get a little suspicious. Especially on post #4. You sound like a shill. And that's relevent to this thread. As far as my "behavior", it is what it is. Sorry you don't like it.


Well, at least you try to talk you way out off a stupid xenophobic post. But it would suit you to stand up for what you have said or apologize. It annoying that every time some one posts, that non US or non brand name frames is any good it end up in semi xenophobia in stead of relevant information. But her is some thing more you may find relevant too value my experience whit Waltly.









I am actually black. Buy the way it is the same bike as in the picture taken on the way up to "Suspiro del Moro" in Spain


----------



## pmf

No, I clearly explained what I wrote. And your response is to call me a racist. You can be purple for all I care. Talk your way out of that one. 

WTF do you mean when you write sentences like this: "But her is some thing more you may find relevant too value my experience whit Waltly" If you want to post on English speaking forums, learn to express yourself in English. 

I'll apologize for accusing you of being a shill, if you apologize for calling me a stupid racist first.


----------



## andersfolke

pmf said:


> No, I clearly explained what I wrote. And your response is to call me a racist. You can be purple for all I care. Talk your way out of that one.
> 
> WTF do you mean when you write sentences like this: "But her is some thing more you may find relevant too value my experience whit Waltly" If you want to post on English speaking forums, learn to express yourself in English.
> 
> I'll apologize for accusing you of being a shill, if you apologize for calling me a stupid racist first.


Hi

The fact that you use more time writhing about my english than what i know about bikes. Only convince me that you are, at least, xenophobic. There are actually brilliant people how don't have english as there mother thong. What clearly for some, can be hard to believe. 

Buy the way. From you very accurate answer to my post, it think that i stands out very clear. That you perfectly understood what i was writing.

Well, any ways, lets stop terrorizing this thread.


----------



## Peterjvh

Last sentence was the smartest thing said in the last several posts.


----------



## DanBell78

Hey andersfolke, I just wanted to say thanks for chiming in on the thread with your wxperiences with the Waltly frames. It's good to hear from another owner. I can understand your English just fine.

Edit: Thanks for the negative rep, OP. That seemed warranted. If you think or know this guy works for Waltly, why not just say so?


----------



## petepeterson

Hey OP can you explain the deleted comments and request to mods to delete the thread? Feedback like this on forums is really the best way for the consumer to get real information on companies like Waltly. 

Thanks to those who have shared their experiences. Because of your feedback I ordered and just received a custom cross frame from Waltly. Although I haven't yet built it up initial inspection looks very impressive. Plus the communication and shop drawing review and revision process was great. So far very impressed. 









It's frustrating that almost every thread about china direct anything eventually become diluted by someone (usually robdamanii) that has no interest, actual experience and thus nothing useful to add to the discussion. The only reason they post is because of xenophobic/racist tendencies which just wastes the time of people actually looking for useful information. Otherwise these threads are a great resource for people to understand the options and issues with sourcing from China.


----------



## wagg

what was the point of that?


----------



## Juanmoretime

How did you order a single frame? A Google search took me to Alibaba and it says a 4 frame minimum.


----------



## petepeterson

Just email them. I think the moq is a Alibaba thing.


----------



## Crawf

On its way to my door now, will be interesting to compare to my XACD's.


----------



## echo7

Hi All
can someone advise any contact info for walty
thanks


----------



## Crawf

waltly_sumi at hotmail.com


----------



## petepeterson

Here is an update/review on my Waltly experience for those considering. 

I did some research on the forums and found Waltly was getting good reviews but there is definitely a bit of a leap of faith with this stuff. I did it because I wanted to have some fun with a custom Ti bike that was unique without spending a ton. Sumi's english was good and she always replied within a few minutes during their work day. I found pics of the frame on the alibaba website that I wanted something similar to and we started right into shop drawings. Sumi would email me a shop drawing and I returned with my comments. What is cool is that they will do whatever tubes, geometry, add-ons you want totally custom and they didn’t charge me anything extra. After researching Speedvagen, Mosaic, Moots etc websites I gave them instructions for an ISP cross frame with a 44mm head tube and the geometry I wanted. When you approve the final shop drawing you give them a 30% deposit and they build your bike. 

Now for the you get what you pay for part: (keep in mind here that I like working on my own bikes and I am pretty anal about things) I went to the local shop to have them chase and face the BB shell (68mm BSA) and they said that the threads were perfect but something was a little out. I installed the BB cups OK but I definitely had to giver a little extra to get them to snug up. Something was definitely a little off but the cranks went in fine and there has been less creaking than my Bianchi BB30. More concerning was the headtube. I went to press in my King headset and it was clear that the headtube was also deformed. I had to work at getting the cups in straight as the headtube was definitely slightly ovalized. Like the BB they did eventually press in so I decided to not deal with the hassle of asking for a new frame/refund as it is a $600 winter bike frame. So far no issues with either but they are definitely overcooking the HT and BB shell when welding which I understand is a common issue with welding Ti frames. Kinda suprising given that they _appear_ to have built a ton of frames. 

I did read about tube deformation being a problem with other people’s frames and if I were to order again I would be very clear with them that I needed assurances on the QC of the headtube and bb shell before paying the final payment prior to shipping. I sent an email explaining my issues assembling the frame and Sumi told me they keep everything within 0.2mm but I don’t think they would have checked mine…. 

I would order from them again but I would a) pick a reinforced headtube and b) make them prove things were good on the HT and BB with digital calipers in photos before payment/shipping. 

Hope this helps


----------



## aclinjury

petepeterson said:


> Here is an update/review on my Waltly experience for those considering.
> 
> I did some research on the forums and found Waltly was getting good reviews but there is definitely a bit of a leap of faith with this stuff. I did it because I wanted to have some fun with a custom Ti bike that was unique without spending a ton. Sumi's english was good and she always replied within a few minutes during their work day. I found pics of the frame on the alibaba website that I wanted something similar to and we started right into shop drawings. Sumi would email me a shop drawing and I returned with my comments. What is cool is that they will do whatever tubes, geometry, add-ons you want totally custom and they didn’t charge me anything extra. After researching Speedvagen, Mosaic, Moots etc websites I gave them instructions for an ISP cross frame with a 44mm head tube and the geometry I wanted. When you approve the final shop drawing you give them a 30% deposit and they build your bike.
> 
> Now for the you get what you pay for part: (keep in mind here that I like working on my own bikes and I am pretty anal about things) I went to the local shop to have them chase and face the BB shell (68mm BSA) and they said that the threads were perfect but something was a little out. I installed the BB cups OK but I definitely had to giver a little extra to get them to snug up. Something was definitely a little off but the cranks went in fine and there has been less creaking than my Bianchi BB30. More concerning was the headtube. I went to press in my King headset and it was clear that the headtube was also deformed. I had to work at getting the cups in straight as the headtube was definitely slightly ovalized. Like the BB they did eventually press in so I decided to not deal with the hassle of asking for a new frame/refund as it is a $600 winter bike frame. So far no issues with either but they are definitely overcooking the HT and BB shell when welding which I understand is a common issue with welding Ti frames. Kinda suprising given that they _appear_ to have built a ton of frames.
> 
> I did read about tube deformation being a problem with other people’s frames and if I were to order again I would be very clear with them that I needed assurances on the QC of the headtube and bb shell before paying the final payment prior to shipping. I sent an email explaining my issues assembling the frame and Sumi told me they keep everything within 0.2mm but I don’t think they would have checked mine….
> 
> I would order from them again but I would a) pick a reinforced headtube and b) make them prove things were good on the HT and BB with digital calipers in photos before payment/shipping.
> 
> Hope this helps


good info!


----------



## petepeterson

Here's a crap photo of my build with the road tires/wheels on it. I had some fun and did something a bit different with the paint.


----------



## aclinjury

that headtube looks gigantic. Must be a 44mm?


----------



## slabber

petepeterson said:


> Here's a crap photo of my build with the road tires/wheels on it. I had some fun and did something a bit different with the paint.
> 
> View attachment 291564


What fork did you use? Can you state what you paid? I'm interested in getting a cx frame but with eyelets for fenders etc.


----------



## petepeterson

44mm headtube

the fork was from alibaba miraclebike.cn

2013 newest disk brake cyclocross frame di2, View frame di2, OEM Product Details from Shenzhen Miraclebike Sports Equipment Co., Ltd. on Alibaba.com


----------



## slabber

Finally heard back from Waltly - apparently Jenny has been out for a few days... 

*petepeterson *- I noticed in your bare frame shot that the chainstay was dimpled for chainring clearance. Was this at your request or otherwise? I normally run 1x9 drivetrain but want to retain ability to run a 39x53 BB30 crankset. 

Also, do you have a replaceable derailleur hanger?


----------



## slabber

Have put down deposit on my Waltly CX frame - expecting to receive it at the beginning of May


----------



## n2deep

Just a thought about Chinese components,, I wonder if the product you make or work at for a living is also being outsourced as in they can buy it cheeper somewhere else.. 

Regards Maybe buying things in the USA is a good thing,, as those companies buy stuff from other USA companies, maybe yours..


----------



## slabber

n2deep said:


> Just a thought about Chinese components,, I wonder if the product you make or work at for a living is also being outsourced as in they can buy it cheeper somewhere else..
> 
> Regards Maybe buying things in the USA is a good thing,, as those companies buy stuff from other USA companies, maybe yours..


*n2deep,* we should try to keep this thread on topic, discussing Waltly Ti frames...

fyi, I'm Canadian and live in Canada. Work for a software company that has locations in the US and we sell our product globally. 

Regarding components on the bike? Lots of the parts on the bike will have been manufactured overseas, for example my SRAM crankset is manufactured in Taiwan. I will however include some Thomson pieces in the cockpit, stem, post, and seatpost clamp - all made in the US.


----------



## slabber

ac/bc said:


> UPDATE (4-8-14) heard a clicking sound while riding last weekend. Stopped to inspect everything and found this. Put maybe 1000 miles on it before this happened. Crack in the seat tube.
> 
> 
> View attachment 294169


Definitely a bummer! I would expect that should be covered by warranty? Can you show pics from farther out, indicating how much seatpost insertion you have below top tube?

Keep us updated on how this transpires please.


----------



## n2deep

slabber said:


> *n2deep,* we should try to keep this thread on topic, discussing Waltly Ti frames...
> 
> fyi, I'm Canadian and live in Canada. Work for a software company that has locations in the US and we sell our product globally.
> 
> Regarding components on the bike? Lots of the parts on the bike will have been manufactured overseas, for example my SRAM crankset is manufactured in Taiwan. I will however include some Thomson pieces in the cockpit, stem, post, and seatpost clamp - all made in the US.


I'm not against buying Chinese components or any other country.. Just trying to point out that there are consequences for not buying local that we often forget to support our local business/LBSs and that they bring value to our community. Best Regards


----------



## Crawf




----------



## slabber

Just waiting for the frame to ship now...

View attachment 295755


----------



## slabber

Built up - 'gravel' mode for now. Will add fenders later as it will be the rain bike until CX season starts up again in the fall, where it will do B bike duty. 

Very happy with how it rides. Drive side BB bearing (Chris King ceramic PF30) was tight after pressing it in to the frame. I need to re&re it as I forgot to put the plastic sleeve in. I'll see if it's any better after that.


----------



## slabber

Now in cyclocross mode.


----------



## Monty Dog

Update on my 29er plus from last year - it has been faultless despite the abuse I've thrown at it. I'm now working on another custom frame design from them.


----------



## cx.ger

can some one share some experience with the frames?
thanks


----------



## charlesrg

slabber, what a great looking bike. Do you mind if I copy/paste it ? Really looking to build cross commuter. How big is your frame ? What tires does it fit ? Don't want to have repeated questions, is there a thread or more info on the your build ?


slabber said:


> Now in cyclocross mode.
> 
> 
> View attachment 300243
> View attachment 300244


----------



## slabber

charlesrg said:


> slabber, what a great looking bike. Do you mind if I copy/paste it ? Really looking to build cross commuter. How big is your frame ? What tires does it fit ? Don't want to have repeated questions, is there a thread or more info on the your build ?


frame fits Continental Speed RIDE 42mm tires with room (they measure more like 38s). I can fit those under Portland Design Works Full Metal Fenders  I asked for clearance for 40mm tires when I had the frame designed. It's my favorite bike, simply because it was fully custom to my specs. The frame is a 48cm, custom geometry to match my carbon cross bike, with one exception, BB drop is 68mm instead of 58 on the carbon frame. 

Never did a dedicated build thread - if you have more questions, feel free to post here or PM.


----------



## charlesrg

Your bike looks really nice. Do you mind posting some pictures of fork and rear end ? I'm curious about every detail on it. If you have the geometry. I wish I could just change the frame size, add belt option and have a copy of it 



slabber said:


> frame fits Continental Speed RIDE 42mm tires with room (they measure more like 38s). I can fit those under Portland Design Works Full Metal Fenders  I asked for clearance for 40mm tires when I had the frame designed. It's my favorite bike, simply because it was fully custom to my specs. The frame is a 48cm, custom geometry to match my carbon cross bike, with one exception, BB drop is 68mm instead of 58 on the carbon frame.
> 
> Never did a dedicated build thread - if you have more questions, feel free to post here or PM.


----------



## slabber

charlesrg said:


> Your bike looks really nice. Do you mind posting some pictures of fork and rear end ? I'm curious about every detail on it. If you have the geometry. I wish I could just change the frame size, add belt option and have a copy of it


I'll try to PM the design drawing - can't attach the .pdf here. I'll grab some pics soon when I can .


----------



## bruto

Monty Dog said:


> Update on my 29er plus from last year - it has been faultless despite the abuse I've thrown at it. I'm now working on another custom frame design from them.


Is it this frame: 3.0 tyre 29" titanium MTB frame WTL-M475, View 2014 titanium 29er mountain bike frame, waltly Product Details from Waltly Titanium Technology (Xiamen) Co., Ltd. on Alibaba.com or a completely custom one?
Does yours have the same chainstay yoke?
Curious how your tire fits in it and which tire/rim combo it is.
I assume it's standard rear spacing since you've had it for a while now - any chain/tire rub issues? What gearing do you use?

Thanks!


----------



## cyclistehabile

ac/bc said:


> UPDATE (4-8-14) heard a clicking sound while riding last weekend. Stopped to inspect everything and found this. Put maybe 1000 miles on it before this happened. Crack in the seat tube.
> 
> 
> View attachment 294169


Warranty? Over-tightened seat clamp (I acknowledge it shouldn't happen on Ti regardless)?


----------

